# Solarfall's tutorials?????



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

What happened to the couple airbrushing tutorials that Solarfall had posted on the forum? I went back 6 pages looking for the one to do realistic scales and couldn't find any of them, I think he had another one on gills or something. I searched youtube and found it but nothing here????


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits

Michael


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

jerkin said:


> What happened to the couple airbrushing tutorials that Solarfall had posted on the forum? I went back 6 pages looking for the one to do realistic scales and couldn't find any of them, I think he had another one on gills or something. I searched youtube and found it but nothing here????


since this place is "family friendly" and i slipped a curse word in one of the 3 vids, a moderator here deleted the whole thread, heh apparently someone here took offense to that and had complained about it  lol i only noticed it after watching the vids again later.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Oops, I meant Solarbait, not Solarfall, my bad. I found them on youtube but was just wondering why they weren't on the site anymore. I thought they were very informative.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Solarfall, looks like you were typing at the same time as me and I guess Solarfall and Solarbaits are both correct, lol. I just tried your scaling technique and you make it look too easy on those videos, I don't have good enough control for that yet I guess.

I was going good for a few rows then, splat, hit the button too hard. Did that a few times. I figure it's good practice though so I'll definitely keep trying until I get more proficient at it. Tip dry was killing me also, I would have to stop every 4 or 5 rows and clean my tip. Not sure what's causing that yet.

Thanks again for the videos, shame they pulled them because of a few curse words, like the kids don't hear that in school every day.


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah it does take some time to practice at first but when you get a hang of it its easy as pie to do, i guess its just a matter of index finger control  altough i must say that having a quality air brush does help alot in that particular technique. 
are you using water based paints by any change? cos at least with createx that does happen all the time, my brother is always cursing those splatters when ever he paints something. i've found that solvent based based paints are better for sure when doing detailed work. 

btw regarding some new tutorials i might do a tutorial of how to use real fish skin on lures, lol only thing im lacking is time to do that.


----------

